# Glue for segmenting acrylic



## Takari (Jun 26, 2016)

I plan to segment acrylic/acrylic from which I will make a bulb filler pen.  I'm not sure which glue to use. It needs to be clear-ish and I assume water proof since the ink will make contact.  I've looked at epoxies but didn't find any with both of those properties other than West Systems epoxy but that's not recommended for acrylic. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jun 26, 2016)

Weld-on 4.


----------



## Takari (Jun 27, 2016)

Sylvanite said:


> Weld-on 4.



Thank you.  I was under the impression that people were using acrylic.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jun 30, 2016)

I've used CA with no issues


----------

